# "Binger" casual watch



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

I present to your attention the watch "Binger".
Dear friends. Let me share with you my next acquisition from the Celestial under the name "Binger". I wanted to buy a watch of an "intelligent" kind, with a decent mechanics and a convex glass. The design "retro" was welcomed. All these requirements were met by this model. There were other suggestions, but with Chinese movements that disappointed me in my "Pagani Design" (Seagull ST6D) - unstable accuracy and weak self-winding. In the "Binger" is also installed Seiko NH37A. The seller offered a variety of colors. But gray was chosen. Already holding the watch in my hands, I realized that white and gold would also be good.
So: the delivery kit is poor. The box in which there were clocks-a slop, with a large letter "B" on the top cover-is not a gift option. In the box itself, there were clocks and a plastic card and ... nothing more. Even a napkin for rubbing glass was not. The watch itself is made of steel, have a size of 40mm without a head and 42 with it. Glass convex mineral. The Chinese promised a sapphire, but deceived (reptile). Perhaps the mineral water in this case is even better, sapphire is more durable, but also more fragile. And if you consider that the glass is dome, then you will not be able to avoid meeting with the door jamb. The anti-glare on the glass is not noticed. The thickness of the case is 13mm-a kind of fatty person (the Chinese promised 8mm, but this is apparently without glass). The dial is gray. No overflows, just a gray color. Four overlaid labels at 3,6,9 and 12 hours. And for 12 hours, a little wider. The shiny marks. On the number 3 there is a date window. Date is small, but readable. Arrows rhombic shape of an excellent size-hour refers to the hour markers, the minute-the proximal edge of the minute, and the second-the far edge of the minute. In a word, everything is feng shui. On the hour and minute hand are strips of lumens, absolutely useless and being only an element of decor. But they improve their white color readability. The only inscription "Binger" is painted very neatly and is not "conspicuous". In general, the dial and the arrows really liked, no "superfluous" inscriptions and Asian coloring, everything is strictly and tastefully in a European way. The reverse side of the clock also causes respect, all the inscriptions are clear, neat and nothing superfluous. Seiko NH37A movement is visible through the transparent cover. Inscriptions of the country of production, no. Probably Malaysia. The bracelet is made of 180 puzzles, some of which are satin, and the other part is polished. The bracelet is of excellent quality, flexible as a strap and very comfortable. On my arm 17 cm I removed the 4th link. Fine adjustment, no. Butterfly closure without logo. In general, on the watch and bracelet it will be hard to leave scratches, the bracelet consists of many elements, and the body does not have anything protruding-one glass. The accuracy of this specimen was less than 1 s per day.
Let me summarize: can I recommend this watch? Definitely, YES! The watch reminds me of the products of the 60s and 70s. A sort of "retro style." Convex glass, a strict minimalist dial design, a bracelet from the same era is great. It seems to me that if these watches were not sold on Ali, but would be posted on the Kickstarter with the inscription Ireland, Germany or Austria at the bottom of the dial, they would be successful.
P.S. Photos do not convey their real appearance. On a sunny day and in the daytime, they look great.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks nice!
Thanks for the in-depth review and the many photos!

Enjoy the watch 

Nicolas


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you for your kind wishes. It really is a gorgeous watch with excellent accuracy. I am very happy. And this is my other watch. If someone is interested, I'll write.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

A few more photos.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Impressive photos  do you do photography as a hobby??


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you, but this is an ordinary photo on a cheap Chinese smartphone.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

kia42568 said:


> Thank you, but this is an ordinary photo on a cheap Chinese smartphone.


I agree with Mougino -- some nice photos there. And I genuinely believe the photographer is more important than the camera, so well done!

Out of curiousity, though, what model smartphone did you use? I'd be open to buying a Chinese one.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

model IVARGO V210101 93 USD .........s


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

kia42568 said:


> model IVARGO V210101 93 USD .........s


Thanks for the info. I was hoping it would be something easily available here in Canada like Huawei, but oh well!

It might be worth a look if I see it in a Chinese mall in Toronto.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

@op, how did you determine that the crystal is not sapphire? Are you certain it is mineral?

The vendor clearly claims it is sapphire, very disappointing if it isn't. 

Very nice looking watch regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Danfried said:


> Thanks for the info. I was hoping it would be something easily available here in Canada like Huawei, but oh well!
> 
> It might be worth a look if I see it in a Chinese mall in Toronto.


I bought this phone on Aliex...s.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> @op, how did you determine that the crystal is not sapphire? Are you certain it is mineral?
> 
> The vendor clearly claims it is sapphire, very disappointing if it isn't.
> 
> ...


I bought a tester to test the gems. The device determined that the glass is not made of sapphire.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Here is mine


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

kia42568 said:


> I bought a tester to test the gems. The device determined that the glass is not made of sapphire.


Bummer. 
I usually scratch mineral crystals in the first week, so will have to pass on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Several times clung to the wall and door jambs-no scratches.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Obik said:


> Here is mine


I wanted to buy these, but decided to try with a gray dial. Your more classic.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Really nice watch mate, the bracelet looks lovely 

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you. These watches is really excellent. The accuracy of the movement is -1.5 sec. per day. Very comfortable. I am very glad. At a price of $ 78, this is an excellent choice.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Mine gains 5 sec. per day


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Dear Orient watches, this is what the Bambino should have looked like!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Dear Orient watches, this is what the Bambino should have looked like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I think Orient wouldn't want to produce a blatant Junghans Meister Classic homage. They already did a Rolex Day/Date homage.

Don't get me wrong, I would buy this Binger.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you. Such a watch






produces and Segull too.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

The first snow fell.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, great photos Kia!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kia42568 said:


> Thank you. Such a watch
> View attachment 12608387
> produces and Segull too.


And Rodina produces a sterile Junghans Meister Hand-Wind homage. Sea-Gull will appropriate any design they think will sell. Orient has a slightly different heritage, reputation and market.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wtf-sea-gull-straight-up-thieves-aevig-content-2196561.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> And Rodina produces a sterile Junghans Meister Hand-Wind homage.
> 
> [...]


Hi Houston, do you know if they still sell it? If yes where could one be found? TIA!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hi Houston, do you know if they still sell it? If yes where could one be found? TIA!


*Times International - $126
*
*Vanilla hand-winding mechanical wristwatch retro-styled (2016 edition)*


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Really good pics, and good introduction. 
Here is mine, silver with white dial.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Really like the looks of this, especially with the bracelet....

A few questions hopefully the owners can help me out with:
Just wondering if anyone can confirm the lug size? -18mm?
Also has anyone had any issues with this watch?
Is there anyone who has/had the Orient bambino and can comment on how this compares? -They look similar, but would like to hear from someone who has experience with both.

Many thanks.


----------



## ylekot (Nov 22, 2017)

Well done review and as others have stated you have a very good eye for photography......good scale, balance and composition......

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Dear Orient watches, this is what the Bambino should have looked like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hmm $90 for unknown copy of a famous design or spend another $30 for the dead reliable Bambino...

I know, I know, it's just me - but I think the Chinese prices have gotten out of wack the past few years (it is a good looking watch)


----------



## ianni (May 4, 2018)

Hello, great photos and nice watch! Could you please tell me what the actual band width is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

ianni said:


> Hello, great photos and nice watch! Could you please tell me what the actual band width is? Thanks in advance!


I am afraid its too late, but the band width is 20mm. The original stainless band tapers down to 18mm at the clasp.

Bumping up the thread as I have "modded" my Binger a little bit.

I was finding the bulge of the crystal to be a little too much, and the watch ended up getting no wrist time.

I have replace the crystal with a low dome acrylic one and shaved off almost 2mm from total thickness of the watch.

The replacement crystal is from Cousins, from the N Sternkreuz low dome series, 36.0mm diameter (item code N360). The original gasket works with the new crystal, so I did not have to replace that.

I bent the minute and second hands at the ends just a little bit to allow for necessary clearance at the edge.

The watch is aesthetically much more "balanced" now, and getting worn again with pleasure


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

and this is how I pulled out the old crystal 

laid some folded scotch tape on the glass, poured some hot glue with glue gun on top and let is cool off. after few minutes, holding the watch with one hand, grabbed the two tape ends with the other, and pulled sharply away from the watch. The crystal came off sticking to the glue/tape. Cover sufficient glass surface area around the tape to allow for an evenly strong grip.

The glue can be removed later from the crystal without any residue or marks. I have tried this with several mineral and acrylic crystals of watches which do not allow for dial access/ removal from the back.

*Try at your own risk*, I take no responsibility for any potential damage resulting from such attempts.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It really is off the charts beautiful and I would buy it in a heartbeat if it had a sapphire crystal installed. Too bad this shape is very hard to find and retrofit. That Sea-gull is interesting and I would trust that one has sapphire in it. Other colour scheme would be more appealing though imho.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ah yeah....










Model number 816.519 and available on Alie... oeh, tempted!!! It's a bit dear compared to the Binger, but it'll be a helluva watch compared.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It's available in a number of variations, there are different dial coulours, different dial numerals and straps/bracelets.

Looks like it has an ST2130 in it too...

A few more pics:


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Binger is very Junghans...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

williemored said:


> Binger is very Junghans...


This was already mentioned a few pages back. Ultimately they all are very Bauhaus.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And all in Alie tradition, after a day or two of dropping something in the shopping cart it gets discounted. Couldn't resist to press the buttons on a roman numeral white dial.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> It's available in a number of variations, there are different dial coulours, different dial numerals and straps/bracelets.
> 
> Looks like it has an ST2130 in it too...
> 
> A few more pics:


Do you have link?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Do you have link?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Not sure if it'll work (might be blocked?) but if it doesn't just type in "816.519" in the search on Alie express and you'll see two results.

Roman numerals:
https://www..........s.com/item/Lei...2244-4436-ba3f-50b427b53ce1&priceBeautifyAB=0

And Arabic:
https://www..........s.com/item/Lei...2244-4436-ba3f-50b427b53ce1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Not sure if it'll work (might be blocked?) but if it doesn't just type in "816.519" in the search on Alie express and you'll see two results.
> 
> Roman numerals:
> https://www..........s.com/item/Lei...2244-4436-ba3f-50b427b53ce1&priceBeautifyAB=0
> ...


Many many thanks Brightling007

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

You're welcome Victorv!

This watch also looks a little more flat as the Binger. The crystal looks slightly less domed, a bit like how Sheraz's Binger looks now, but then with a Sapphire crystal.

I've got some more Sea-Gull watches on my wishlist, and from the one I own I can only say it is pretty impressive and definitely super value for the money.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I had a message from the seller, the roman numeral version is discontinued, but the good news is there is a new version, which I like even better!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And the real deal for sale...

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Junghans-Me...086851&hash=item213db9ae41:g:3-0AAOSwrFtaOjBh

So, yes about four times the price of the Sea-Gull homage, but still not bad for a genuine watch!

That new Sea-Gull also looks more like it.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The watch came in today, and it is every bit I expected off it and more! The bracelet is very nicely finished, and exquisitly polished, the crystal is very nicely light blue AR coated sapphire, the dial colour is a superb teint of creamy white, the ST2130 ETA clone movement is really nicely decorated and runs spot on at 0-5sec+ a day in every position tested it falls in to this spec. It feels, well, it doesn't really 'feel' on the wrist at all, especially regarding what I'm used to wearing, this is so light, so flat and nimble on the wrist you just forget about it. I'm really starting to like the Sea-Gull brand, and even though this is 'just' an hommage, the brand does have a little better legacy as Binger.

Here are some pics I made today:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And running like a champ! Almost 300 degrees straight off the wrist, no hand winding involved.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the way the styling disguises much of the bulk of the automatic movement. It looks very flat without looking squashed. Do you have a wrist shot to share?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Do you have a wrist shot to share?


I sure do... And I have measured the watch to be 10.62mm thick in total, that still includes a plastic protection film still attached to the caseback.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Magnificent. Love the bracelet, too.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Magnificent. Love the bracelet, too.


A pin press was included, and at first I was a little riddled as after extracting the first pin the links were still not coming loose. Then I discovered the inner seven are drilled slightly larger and have a loosely fitted tube inside, so you have to fold away the outer two links and then drop the tube out. For my 6.5" wrist I needed to extract two links in total, which makes it slightly tight, but I'm totally okay with it, I like it that way. But the attention to detail is amazing, and how precise it all fits, and this particular construction, leaving the links to hinge with the least amount of force makes it sit on the wrist like silk.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've just noticed, even the glass in the case back is sapphire!!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought this three weeks ago.







It's less expensive than yours but i love the sunburst dial. I didn't like the bracelet though (hollow, folded links) so I changed it. Still running +7/8 spd, I'm going to regulate it as soon as i find the right key for the caseback


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

That looks great too, definitely, little less dressy, little more sporty, but it's got the same movement, and I can imagine your soft spot for the dial! So far my Sea-Gull watches are of the kind that increase the thrill after getting it. Many watches the first thrill only wears off real soon.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

The Binger Bauhaus dome is a bit big -- must be the mineral glass. But it looks nice with the dauphine hands. I have a white Binger with bracelet on its way. Here is my purple gray Binger on a strap. The purple gray looks weird with indoor lighting.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Looking at my Binger Bauhaus, the dial seems to be convex rather than flat. Anyone knows if the dial is actually domed or is it an illusion from the domed crystal?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ronkatct said:


> The Binger Bauhaus dome is a bit big -- must be the mineral glass. But it looks nice with the dauphine hands. I have a white Binger with bracelet on its way. Here is my purple gray Binger on a strap. The purple gray looks weird with indoor lighting.


Have you received the white dial one yet? I'd be curious to see a side-by-side shot of the two.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Have you received the *white dial *one yet? I'd be curious to see a side-by-side shot of the two.


Resurrecting, cuz, I wanna see some real life photos of the white too.
I have the grey which is one terrific watch.
Was thinking about getting the white, but am afraid it might be a bit TOO white.

The SEAGULL looks to be the better option with its softer white, as presented by @Brightling007 .


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I ended up buying the black dialed one but a few months later the glass popped off and broke  Haven't got around to trying to find a replacement yet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I ended up buying the black dialed one but a few months later the glad *popped off and broke * Haven't got around to trying to find a replacement yet.


Waaaaaaaaaaat??? Popped right out??


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaat??? Popped right out??


That should have read 'glass'.

Yep, no idea how it happened while it was just sitting there in my watch box. Atmospheric pressure change maybe?


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)

These are what I put into a - looks nice but be careful category of watches. For just a few more dollars it opens you up to avoiding the norm QC issues like above I believe.

sorry you had issues regardless- no one wants to deal with that at any price point.


----------

